# Priest review



## billc (May 13, 2011)

I would have to say a definite red box rental. Nice effort on everyone's part but it just wasn't that good, and it seemed like it was really short.


*****Karl Urban still needs to play Mitch Rapp, the other actors up for the part are just not Mitch.******

Mitch Rapp:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitch_Rapp


----------

